#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2387-1: pollinate update <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2387-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2388-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2388-1/>
<NickTh> salih-emin :-)
<salih-emin> έλα :)
<NickTh> Όχι δεν έρχομαι ρε συ, απλά ping σε έκανα να δω αν είσαι εσύ ή κάνα «φάντασμα» ;)
<NickTh> Μήπως έχεις ανεβάσει κάνα botακι και μου το παίζεις παρών. :P
<salih-emin> τι είμαι γω.... diamond_gr  ?
<salih-emin> ή eiosifidis
<NickTh> Χαχαχα, κάνε όσα ping θέλεις, το Raspberry δεν απαντάει.
<salih-emin> το ξέρω.... χαχαχαχα
<thecommunist> γεια σας !
<thecommunist> γεια σας ρε παδιά ; σήμερα βγαίνει η νέα έκδοση ;;;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | UBUNTU 15.04 <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319629#p319629>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: UBUNTU 15.04 <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319631#p319631>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: UBUNTU 15.04 και το όνομα αυτής... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319635#p319635>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: UBUNTU 15.04 και το όνομα αυτής... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319644#p319644>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: UBUNTU 15.04 και το όνομα αυτής... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319650#p319650>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2388-2: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2388-2/>
<NikTh> !isitout
<lubotu3> YES!!! IT'S OUT!!!
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: UBUNTU 15.04 και το όνομα αυτής... <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319682#p319682>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 14.10 is out! <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/24-10-14/ubuntu-1410-out>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-24
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | ownCloud και Ubuntu - Αναβαθμίστε τώρα! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319836#p319836>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-25
<kosmaskav> kalisperaa
<kosmaskav> kserei kapoios na me voithisei me to kinito pou thelw na valw ubuntu?
<kosmaskav> einai kaneis edw??
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319918#p319918>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319923#p319923>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-10-26
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319938#p319938>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319949#p319949>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319970#p319970>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319973#p319973>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319975#p319975>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=319992#p319992>
<NikTh> salih-emin εδώ είσαι;
<salih-emin> ελα
<salih-emin> NikTh,
<salih-emin> ελα
<NikTh> Τα scripts σίγουρα ήταν μόνο αυτά;
<NikTh> Δεν ήταν αυτά που ήθελα (που θυμόμουν).
<salih-emin> έλα prv
<NikTh> Αυτό ήταν το configuration μόνο, αυτό το έχω κι εγώ.
<NikTh> οκ
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-19
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<kostas1840> kalimera
<salih-emin> καλημέρα
<kostas1840> prospatha na kano egkatastasi to epoptes kai se 2 ipologistes den mou ginete i egkatastasi
<kostas1840> Ο χρήστης 'user12' δεν υπάρχει
<kostas1840> afto einai to minima pou m vgazi
<kostas1840> mporei kapios na me voithisei?
<kostas1840> ??
<kostas1840> ειναι κανεις εδω??
<salih-emin> μιλάς για αυτό εδ;v ? http://www.epoptes.org/about
<salih-emin> εδώ*
<kostas1840> ναι
<kostas1840> ναι
<kostas1840>  :)
<kostas1840> Ο χρήστης 'user12' δεν υπάρχει
<salih-emin> ναι πρεπει να μας λες τι είναι γιατί δεν τα ξέρουμε και όλα :)
<kostas1840> αυτο μου βγάζει
<kostas1840> οκ
<salih-emin> πότε στο βγάζει αυτό ?
<salih-emin> αφού έχεις κάνει εγκατάσταση ?
<salih-emin> και πας να συνδεθείς ?
<kostas1840> στο τερματικο
<kostas1840> οταν θέλω να περασω το user στην ομαδα
<salih-emin> δώσε μου την εντολή που γράφεις για να το περάσεις
<kostas1840> teacher@user12:~$
<kostas1840> πως αλλαζω το teacher....??
<kostas1840> na valo to sosto ??
<kostas1840> theacer....
<kostas1840> mporei afto na ftei
<kostas1840> teacher@user12:~$ sudo gpasswd -a user12 epoptes
<salih-emin> nai
<kostas1840> afti einai i entoli
<salih-emin> πρέπει πρώτα να τον προσθέσεις στο σύτημα
<kostas1840> me pio tropo?
<kostas1840> πως αλλαζω το teacher....??
<salih-emin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/387633/sudo-useradd-wont-make-home-directory#387641
<salih-emin> μπορείς να μου δώσεις το link απο όπου ακολουθείς οδηγίες να δω και εγώ ?
<kostas1840> sigoura einai afto?
<salih-emin> δώσε μου λινκ του οδηγού που ακολουθείς
<kostas1840> miso
<kostas1840> http://ts.sch.gr/wiki/Linux/epoptes/%CE%95%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%AC%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%83%CE%B7
<kostas1840> fili tha prepi na kliso giati eimai se sxolio
<kostas1840> pantos se efxaristo gia to enfiaferon
<kostas1840> tha prospathiso k pio meta
<kostas1840> tha prepei na kliso
<kostas1840> an den  poreso tha ksanampo edo
<kostas1840> na se kala
<salih-emin> ok
<salih-emin> kane kai mia erwtish sto forum
<salih-emin> pffff
<salih-emin> δεν πρόλαβα
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> re paidia poio einai to kanali tou mint.gr ?
<ee2455> Τί είναι το mint.gr;
<xeirwn> linuxmint.gr
<xeirwn> den mporw na to brw sthn lista
<ee2455> Πρέπει να είναι το #linuxmintusers-gr στον server irc.spotchat.org.
<xeirwn> aaa einai se allo server ?...thx
<xeirwn> ksereis kapoios pws egka8istame to dreftsight ?
<xeirwn> sorry " draftsight "
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-20
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2777-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2777-1/> || USN-2776-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2776-1/> || USN-2775-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2775-1/> || USN-2774-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2774-1/> || USN-2773-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | δημοσιο δυκτιο <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333103#p333103>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Συνάντηση χρηστών Blender στο Hackerspace Αθηνών <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=327313#p327313>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2770-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2770-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2779-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2779-1/> || USN-2778-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2778-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2780-1: MiniUPnP vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2780-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-21
<kostas1840> Καλησπέρα έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση το epoptes σε σχολικό εργαστήριο και σε τρία ίδια laptop (dell) δεν μπορώ να την ολοκληρώσω. Δίνω την παρακάτω εντολή: teacher@user12:~$ sudo gpasswd -a user12 epoptes και μου βγάζει το μήνυμα : Ο χρήστης 'user12' δεν υπάρχει Επίσης πώς μπορ
<kostas1840> Καλημέρα έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση το epoptes σε σχολικό εργαστήριο και σε τρία ίδια laptop (dell) δεν μπορώ να την ολοκληρώσω. Δίνω την παρακάτω εντολή: teacher@user12:~$ sudo gpasswd -a user12 epoptes και μου βγάζει το μήνυμα : Ο χρήστης 'user12' δεν υπάρχει Επίσης πώς μπορώ
<Black_Horseman> meres
<kostas1840> help
<kostas1840> Καλημέρα έχω κάνει εγκατάσταση το epoptes σε σχολικό εργαστήριο και σε τρία ίδια laptop (dell) δεν μπορώ να την ολοκληρώσω. Δίνω την παρακάτω εντολή: teacher@user12:~$ sudo gpasswd -a user12 epoptes και μου βγάζει το μήνυμα : Ο χρήστης 'user12' δεν υπάρχει Επίσης πώς μπορώ
<nikos__> χρειαζομαι βοηθεια παιδες
<nikos__> υπαρχει καποιος εδω να κανω μερικες ερωτησεις;
<Black_Horseman> ?
<nikos__> καλο μεσημερι και ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση
<nikos__> αγορασα ενα λαπτοπ
<Black_Horseman> rix'tp
<nikos__> με προεγκατεστημενα ubuntu.αλλαξα ομως σκληρο δισκο.προσπαθω να bootarw εξωτερικα αλλα μου βγαζει μια οθονη που μου λεει να πατησω help για να μου εμφανισει command list
<Black_Horseman> allakse to boot order apo to bios na vlepei ton ekswteriko disko
<nikos__> ton vlepei.xekinaei na bootarei,vgazei kai to logo twn ubuntu kai deixnei pws fortwnei alla meta emfanizei thn othonh pou proanefera
<Black_Horseman> an ton ksanavaleis thesi tou, bootarei kanonika?
<Black_Horseman> an doulepsei mi ton allakseis pali
<Black_Horseman> an den doulepsei allakse to me ton allo an einai kaliteros se specs
<Black_Horseman> kai kane fresh install to ubuntu
<nikos__> fantazomai pws nai.einai o sklhros pou afairethike apo to laptop gia na mpei o ssd.o ssd den exei leitourgiko mesa kai prospathw na bootarw exwterika mexri na egkatasthsw leitourgiko ston monimo sklhro pou tha xrhsimopoiw
<Black_Horseman> tote kane fresh install ston ssd
<Black_Horseman> no prob
<nikos__> (infitrams) unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<nikos__> ayto mou emfanizei molis teleiwnei h fortwsh
<Black_Horseman> kapoia malkia kanane sto instalation me oem ubuntu
<nikos__> katalava..kai ypotithetai pws to laptop irthe me proegkatesthmena linux apo thn dell
<nikos__> egw aplws agorasa extra ram kai ton ssd gia na ton veltiwsw
<Black_Horseman> apla katevase to ubuntu rix'to se ena stickaki i se dvd kai kane installation ston ssd
<nikos__> mporeis na mou dwseis link gia download kai na mou peis megethis arxeiou? giati prepei na vrw pc na to katevasw.
<nikos__> kai katevazw ubuntu 'h mhows kapoia allh dianomh twn linux?
<Black_Horseman> oti dianomi se voleyei katevazeis
<Black_Horseman> nikos__ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop edw eisai
<Black_Horseman> mias kai eimaste se ubuntu kanali
<nikos__> epeidh eimai arxarios sta oria tou asxetou,tha ithela mia dianomh pou na einai statherh kai eyxrhsth.sto pc mou poubxalase eixa ta mint
<nikos__> se eyxaristw para poly gia th voitheia kai ton xrono sou
<Black_Horseman> kalitera ubuntu gia mena
<Black_Horseman> alla otan matheis
<Black_Horseman> kai vreis ti se eksyphretei tha vreis kai ti dianomi pou sou tairiazei
<Black_Horseman> i ti dianomi pou exeis na ti fereis sta metra sou akrivws
<Black_Horseman> ayti einai i mageia tou linux
<nikos__> teleia.se eyxaristw para poly!
<Black_Horseman> tpt
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333124#p333124>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333133#p333133>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333139#p333139>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS - codenamed ... <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/22-10-15/ubuntu-1604-lts-codenamed>
<pc_magas> #join #node.js
<NikTh> Θέλει και πλάγια κάθετο μπροστά pc_magas :P /join #node.js
<pc_magas> haha
<pc_magas> Paideuomai ne tin Node
<pc_magas> Kai to manvas stin douelia
<pc_magas> Kai to manvas stin douleia
<pc_magas> *
<NikTh> παιδέψου, παιδέψου. Αυτή είναι η δουλειά σου. :P
<pc_magas> NikTh, den exeis esy douleia?
<pc_magas> :p
<NikTh> Αυτή τη στιγμή όχι.
<pc_magas> Kalo kai auto
<NikTh> Τι διανομή τρέχουμε τώρα pc_magas ;
<pc_magas> NikTh, Ubuntu
<pc_magas> 4 ever
<NikTh> pc_magas: LTS ;
<pc_magas> YYY
<pc_magas> Anyway twra pizw ligo etsi dne mporw na milisw
<NikTh> pc_magas: no prob , καλή δουλειά.
<pc_magas> Ta lem,e stin FossComm an oxi argotera
<NikTh> pc_magas: ελπίζω να έρθω.
<alexpag> καλησπέρα, μήπως γνωρίζουμε αν θα περάσει σήμερα στις ενημερώσεις η επιλογή για αναβάθμιση σε 15.10;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152>
* eliasps changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf | Τελευταία LTS έκδοση: Ubuntu 14.04.3 Trusty Tahr | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu 15.10 - Wily Werewolf - Released! <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/22-10-15/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-released>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2770-2: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2770-2/>
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<nikos__> paides kalhspera.egkatesthsa to skype alla den anoigei kan.xerei kaneis giati?
<nikos__> paides kalhspera.egkatesthsa to skype alla den anoigei kan.xerei kaneis giati?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-23
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2780-2: MiniUPnP vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2780-2/>
<Black_Horseman> meres
<salih-emin> Καλημέρα
<Black_Horseman> meres
<yeaa> hii
<yeaa> exo ena fakelo me kati arxia (ta windows 7) kai eimai se ubuntu tora...thelo na to kano iso gia na to peraso se usb stick...kapio programa?
<yeaa> dokimasa 2 programaa alla tpt
<salih-emin> δεν κατάλαβα, να πάρεις κάποια αρχεία απο το windows 7 και να τα κάνεις iso ?
<yeaa> mou ixe dosi enas filos mou ena stick me ta win 7...epidi den prolaba na ta install se ena pc pira ta arxia copy/paste kai ta ebala se ena fakelo..
<yeaa> tora thelo na ta kano iso kai meta na ta peraso sto usb
<salih-emin> δεν γίνεται
<salih-emin> τα αρχεία αυτά σου είναι αχριστα
<yeaa> lool
<salih-emin> δεν έχεις αντιγράψει τον boot manager του USB
<yeaa> nmiza pos borousa na to dimiourgiso
<salih-emin> το USB του φίλου σου είναι για εγκατάσταση Windows
<salih-emin> αυτό που πρέπει να είχες κάνει είναι να κάνεις ISO image
<salih-emin> το USB
<salih-emin> όχι απλα copy paste
<salih-emin> τα αρχεία
<salih-emin> τα USB installer δεν είναι απλά αρχεία
<yeaa> hmm ok thanks
<yeaa> yea ktalaba
<salih-emin> :)
<yeaa> ali mia erotisi...
<yeaa> exo mono ubuntu sto laptop gia na valo win pia i diadikasia
<salih-emin> α... και μην ζητάς support για windows εδω μέσα ;) Υπάρχουν κοινότητες windows που μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν :P
<yeaa> den einai thema windows
<yeaa> apo ubuntu se win kati alazi
<salih-emin> δεν μπορώ να σου πω πως θα εγκαταστίσεις Windows
<salih-emin> αυτό μου ζητάς
<salih-emin> :)
<yeaa> afthediko cd den to dexete o skiros mou
<yeaa> kati exi allaksi kai sta manual blepo mono diadikasies pou exoun 2 litourgika...(lol)
<yeaa> kapiso pou kseri?
<yeaa> kapios*
<salih-emin> τι να ξέρει ακριβώς ? ποια είναι η ερώτηση ?
<yeaa> an exis mono ubuntu se ena pc kai thes na pareasis win..an perasis usb i  cd den litourgi....iparxi mia diadikasia uninstall
<yeaa> alla ola ta manual pou exo bri dixnoun ti diadikasia tou na bgali ta ubuntu mazi me win7...ego exo mono ubuntu
<salih-emin> Σε ένα σύστημα που έχει μονο Ubuntu, βάζεις το USB/CD του Windows και ξεκινάς την εγκατάσταση
<salih-emin> κατα την διάρκια της εγκατάστασης
<yeaa> nop
<salih-emin> θα σου διαγράψει το Ubuntu αναγκαστικά μιας και δέν θα βρει ελέυθερο χόρο
<salih-emin> η θα σου θα πρέπει να γίνει διαμόρφωση
<salih-emin> αν δεν σου πει επιλέγεις "Επιλογές για προχωριμένους" και το κάνεις μονος σου με το χέρι
<salih-emin> διαγράφεις τα διαμερίσματα του Ubuntu όλα και φτιάχνεις ένα ενιαίο NTFS Partition
<pc_magas> Enallaktima mesw gparted (to egka8istas) mikraineis to partition tou ubuntu kai sto adeio partition vazeis to win
<salih-emin> και μετά επιλέγεις αυτόν τον δίσκο και πατάς εγκατάσταση
<yeaa> k ego etsi nmiza k etsi ixa diavasi...alla den ginete...exo perasi kai usb stick kai to diavase alla ti stigmi pou eprepe na aniksi to parathiro den anige tpt kai emena me to mple wallpaper kai me cd den anige katholou mavri othoni
<yeaa> authediko cd
<salih-emin> το PC ήρθε με Ubuntu ?
<yeaa> se kenourio ssd ta perasa pou den ixe ksanaperasti tpt
<yeaa> kati gia epanafora tou mbr diavazo....
<yeaa> http://www.linuxinsider.gr/forum/%CE%B1%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%AF%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%BF-%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%86%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B5%CE%AF%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%AF-%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%B1%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AC-mbr-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-linux
<yeaa> malon auto einai i lisi sto provlimamou -- > dd if=/boot/boot.xxxx of=/dev/sda
<yeaa> btw thanks gia to xronosas..
<salih-emin> τιποτα, any time
<koyf> ΚΑΉΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ
<koyf> ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΟΠΙΖΖΩ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ GGOOGLE CHROME KAI SKYPE
<koyf> ΕΓΚΑΘΙΣΤΩ ΤΙΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΕΝΩ ΓΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΘΟΝΗ
<koyf> ΚΑΜΙΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ;
<koyf> ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ UBUNTU 15.10
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> apo pou katebazoume dark themes gia to gimp ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-24
<jimaras> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ
<jimaras> ΕΧΩ LAPTOP ME ΚΑΡΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ AMD HD 6310.
<jimaras> OTAN EGKATASTHSV TOYS KLEISTOYS ODHGOYS META DEN MPAINV STHN EPIFANEIA ERGASIAS TOY ΘΒΘΝΤΘ
<jimaras> OTAN ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΕΙΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΚΙΝΝΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ
<jimaras> ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΤΕ;
<jimaras> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ;
<kerato> e vgaltous
<kerato> ksanagyrna stous radeon
<kerato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/78675/how-do-i-remove-the-fglrx-drivers-after-ive-installed-them-by-hand
<jimaras> ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΧΙΚΟΥΣ ΛΕΣ
<jimaras> ;
<kerato> nai
<jimaras> ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣ; ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
<kerato> 8es na exeis cdrivers h 8es na exeis epifaneia ergasias?
<kerato> vle tous radeon afou douleyoun
<kerato> vale
<jimaras> ΣΑΦΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ
<jimaras> ΑΛΛΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ;
<kerato> oxi
<kerato> isws exoun kapoio log
<kerato> me to error
<jimaras> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΝΟΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΒΑΣΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ UBUNTU ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟΥΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΥΣ;
<kerato> oxi lypamai
<jimaras> ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
<jimaras> ΑΠΟ ΧΘΕΣ ΒΑΖΩ ΝΓΑΖΩ ΤΗΝ UBUNTU 15.10
<jimaras> ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΑΚΡΗ
<kerato> pare kamia pio kainourgia karta
<jimaras> ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ; ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΤΟ UBUNTU ΜΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΝΟΥ
<jimaras> ΤΙ  ΝΑ ΠΩ;
<kerato> min tous kaneis install
<kerato> laptop einai e
<jimaras> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ
<kerato> kai den exei kan dedicated memory afth h kartoula
<kerato> exeis aftous tous A6
<jimaras> ΜΑΛΛΟΝ
<jimaras> Η ΚΑΡΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ AMD RADEON HD 630
<jemadux> δεν βαζεις κλειστους οδηγους !
<jemadux> τελος
<kerato> kalhmera jemadux  ti leei file
<jemadux> καλα ειμαι κερατο
<kerato> pws vgazoun laptop me toso sapio hardware re gamoto
<kerato> poso to agorases tzimara?
<jimaras> ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ 369
<jimaras> ΜΕ WINDOWS 7
<Black_Horseman> speres
<ubuntistas> ?
<ubuntistas> eime neos sto chanel
#ubuntu-gr 2015-10-25
<xaris> kalimera
<xaris> einai kaneis edo?
<talos-mintgr> kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-24
<Mike00> Kalispera paides! Exei anavathmisei kaneis me Lubundu se yakety yak?
<Mike00> Lubuntu* :P
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-27
<PanosNio93> Καλησπέρα!! Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει με ένα θεματάκι σε install?
<PanosNio93> εχω lubuntu
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-28
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<sakafliasg4> geia
<xaxanoylis> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-29
<gnugr> ξέρει κανείς εαν το λινκ files.ubuntu-gr.org έχει "πάει" κάπου αλλού;
<gnugr> fredy: ^^^^^^^
<gnugr> erry: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<gnugr> βασικά ψάχνω τα files
<gnugr> Dictions.zip
<gnugr> lubotu3:
<gnugr> !lubotu3
<gnugr> ,lubotu3
<gnugr> !stardict
<gnugr> ,stardict
<gnugr> pws douleuei gmt, 3exasa
<gnugr> \stardict
<gnugr> lubutu3 stardict
<gnugr> !lubotu3 stardict
<lubotu3> gnugr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gnugr> !lubotu3 good
<vasilis41> kalimera paidia!!!
#ubuntu-gr 2016-10-30
<jemadux> τελικα τι ωρα ειναι ;;;
<maesrin> geia sas paides
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-25
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. :)
<nickstreetx> ubuntu 17.10 bluetooth not working
<nickstreetx> ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-26
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα παιδιά!
<Tas-sos> Παιδιά, ποια είναι τα ενδεδειγμένα κατα την γνώμη σας δικαιώματα που θα δείνατε όταν εγκαταστούσατε ένα λογισμικό στο «/opt/» ;
<Tas-sos> π.χ. αν το αφίσεις με δικαιώματα root, μετά από τον απλό χρήστη δε μπορείς να κάνεις τις ενημερώσεις του ( στην καλύτερη )
<Tas-sos> για αυτό και εγώ τρέχω π.χ. : chown -R myUser:myUser /opt/a_software
<Tas-sos> Έκανα ένα καινούριο topic :
<Tas-sos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33027
<Tas-sos> και επίσης όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει με την εγκατάσταση ελληνικού λεξικού ( για ορθογραφική διόρθωση ), θα τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ :
<Tas-sos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=33008
<Tas-sos> Παιδιά, γίνεται να προσθέσουμε και ελληνική ΚΑΙ αγγλική διόρθωση στα λεξικά του συστήματρος ;
<Tas-sos> Όποιος έχει μια άποψη, ας μας την πει εδώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=33008&p=341686#p341686
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-27
<tas-sos> Παιδιά, πως βάζεις στο gitHub να φαίνονται από κάτω κάποιοι οργανισμοί; Όπως π.χ. εδώ : https://github.com/torvalds
<tas-sos> έχει κάτω από εκεί που λέει «organizatiosn» έναν οργανισμό, άλλοι έχουν πολλούς
<tas-sos> το λέω γιατί έχω συμμετάσχει σε μερικούς και δε ξέρω πως μπορώ να τους βάλω να φαίνονται
<tas-sos> ή εκεί φαίνονται ίσος όσοι είναι δικοί μου;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-28
<Haris76> Γειά σας, είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος στα Linux και μόλις εγκατέστησα στο pc μου την τελευταία έκδοση Ubuntu.  Αυτή την ώρα είναι σε ένα περιβάλλον Dos και από ότι καταλαβαίνω περιμένει καποια εντολή να δώσω για να ξεκινήσει αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα τι πρέπει 
<Haris76> Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-10-29
<haris76> Καλημέρα μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στην εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή μου? Εγκατέστησα τα 17.10 και είμαι σε περιβάλλον Dos και δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω
<locodir-user> Καλημέρα
<locodir-user> Υπάρχει κανείς ;
<tas-sos> παιδιά, ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω... Επείδη κάναμε μια ομάδα με κάτι παιδιά ώστε να προσπαθήσουμε να κάνουμε κάτι δικό μας..
<tas-sos> και θα θέλαμε ένα κεντρικό σημείο σαν forum ώστε να μιλάμε.. για όλα όσα εμπλέκονται στο development κομμάτι, αλλά και γενικός για το project μας
<tas-sos> έχετε να μου προτεινετε κάποια πλατφορμα που θα μπορουσα να τη στεισω σχετικά εύκολα ( σαν CMS ) ώστε να έχω κάτι τέτοιο;
<tas-sos> π.χ. βλέπω αυτό εδώ :
<tas-sos> https://help.nextcloud.com/
<tas-sos> ή αυτή εδώ :
<tas-sos> https://platform.github.community
<tas-sos> και βλέπω πως μοιάζουν.. αλλά δε μπορώ να βρω αν είναι στημένες με κάποια παρόμοια τεχνολογία
<tas-sos> α!! μήπως είναι αυτό εδώ : https://www.discourse.org/ ;
<tas-sos> ωχ.. είναι μόνο επι πληρωμή ;
<tas-sos> :/
<tas-sos> Παιδιά, μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, παρακαλώ ;  https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32938
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-22
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρε;ς
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-23
<xaaralampos> καλησπερα εχω κανει εγκατασταση το obuntu και δεν λειτουργει ο ηχος
#ubuntu-gr 2018-10-28
<sp> καλημέρα
<sp> Εγραψα χτες ενα πρόγραμμα απο την τηλεόραση σε αρχείο .ts .dvr. Μπορώ να το μετατρέψω και να το επεξεργαστώ σε .mp4 και με ποιο πρόγραμμα;
#ubuntu-gr 2019-10-21
<Mike9> Καλησπέρα! Μια ερώτηση στα γρήγορα. Είμαι στη 19.04 και δεν μου έχει βγει ακόμη η ειδοποίηση για την 19.10 (εννοείται έχω τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στην Ενημέρωση Λογισμικού). Συμβαίνει και σε
<Mike9> άλλους αυτό;
